# WebDAV - Tomcat - Explorer



## Christian Fein (3. April 2005)

MS schaffts mal wieder das deren WebDAV Implementation nicht wirklich standardgerecht ist. Deshalb lässt sich das WebDAV Servlet des Tomcat mit dem Explorer (Webfolder) nicht richtig nutzen. 

Eclipse mit WebDAV Plugin macht keine Probleme damit, und wer dennoch den Explorer nutzen will dem sei Novel NetDrive ans Herz gelegt.

http://www.bcuc.ac.uk/Files/ndint.exe

Damit lässt sich ein WebDAV Ordner auf dem Tomcat einfach als Laufwerk mounten.


----------

